# Great Christmas for new Vapers : Katana Universal Kit



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/11/18)

"The iJoy Katana Universal Kit is part of the new iJoy Katana range which has been released from iJoy. The Katana Universal kit however is an interesting one. Along with the mod you also get the VPC pod tank, the iJoy Elf MTL tank, the Katana mesh stock tank and even a rebuildable dripper. That's four atomisers, covering the entire spectrum of vaping with the one mod. "

Take a look at Vaping with Vic's review of the iJoy Katana Universal Kit. As he says it would make a fantastic Christmas or Birthday present for someone who has just started vaping with pods or other MTL devices. It will enable them to move from a pod to stock coils to rebuildables to mesh tanks.

Even the fact that the mod comes with an inbuilt lipo makes sense. New vapers are often overwhelmed by batteries which they see as dangerous and need an external charger.

The entire kit is sold for less than $ 100.

I would have loved a kit like this when I started vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

